# Vertical Jigging Anyone?



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Seeker Hercules 60H 40-80#
Fuji Titanium Coated ICMNST gudies and ICMNST tiptop
Fuji Aluminum Surf Winding Checks
Fuji DPSH reel seat
Fuji Graphite Gimbal

Rod is going to Texas for Vertical Jigging on the Texas Oil Rigs.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

nice i need to build another spinning rod for jigging myself.


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

nice rod,i heard really good reveiws on the seeker hurcules jigging blanks on one of the jigging sites they got that rod doing a dead lift test with sixty pounds of weights, seeker rods are in the class with jigging master rods
and all other top notch jigging rods,i may be getting a couple of them built myself.


----------

